# DIY hood foam



## ky_longbow (Feb 24, 2010)

im sure this has been done by someone, it hit me yesterday as i was going thru my old quivers checking out the foam that needs to be replaced
all you need is plastic wrap and a can of the great stuff foam spray......

line the hood with the plastic wrap












fill the hood with the spray in foam, i took a piece of stiff plastic(piece of milkjug) and smoothed over the top of the faom, then let it sit







the foam has expanded and starting to harden


----------



## ky_longbow (Feb 24, 2010)

24 hours later pull the "plug" from the hood using the plastic wrap hanging out of the hood, and remove








trim off the excess






sand it flush while holding it in the hood







a little black paint, insert back in the quiver hood and readt to go








hey its not perfect, but its a temporary fix and didnt have to pay 6.00 shipping on a 5.00 piece of foam......


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 24, 2010)

That's a good idea. When I made my tube quiver, I bought one of those $4 sleeping pads from WalMart. I then cut out several discs and glued them together with some contact cement. Next time I will try using some of the spray foam.


----------



## Avid Archer (Feb 24, 2010)

Thats  pretty neat right there. I've thought about spraying foam directly into hood, but like your idea of using the plastic wrap. I have also heard of using a piece of pool noodle trimmed to fit.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 24, 2010)

Now that's using your head. Reckon how many replacements one can of foam will make? We use it to make inserts for a bear target that you can no longer get store bought inserts for also.


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 24, 2010)

Great Idea thanks for telling us of the trick, 
that will come in handy to know one day


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 24, 2010)

Cool, thanks for shareing this with us.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 24, 2010)

great idea, i'll have to remember that trick!


----------



## SOS (Feb 24, 2010)

Another good fix is to save your old foam inserts, then when you wallow out a hole in one, cut some wedges about the right size from an old chunk of foam and use a little contact cement or Barges on it and stuff it in place.  Easy and works great.


----------



## deerjackie (Feb 27, 2011)

After doing the foam fitting would there be a need for glue on the expanding foam to hold it in place in  case you emptied the quiver while practicing etc?thanks


----------

